# My inner thighs....



## orangebadger (17 February 2015)

Well not actually, thighs, but the insides of my hunting boot tops! They seem to be clogged up with crud and are going black. Are there any old lags out there who know what to do about this, or does the colouring always happen? Is there a safe way to scrape the leather to remove it or do I risk doing more harm than good? (Davies boots, coming to end of 5th season)
I thank you!


----------

